# Anyone else they owe $$$



## woowned62 (Jan 23, 2015)

Unpaid invoices from Corelogic (grass)..over $14k and over $50k in short paid invoices below is only about the invoice I was never paid for.Mcs decides I?m not getting paid because


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Sucker.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

What is that? They withholding pay because you posted your unhappy?


----------



## woowned62 (Jan 23, 2015)

No, I sent this to the Sofi guy after reading an article on their website. I wanted to see if any one was in the same situation I am in. Unpaid invoices from Corelogic (grass)..over $14k 

Mcs decides I'm not getting paid because I didn't dispute within the 60 days of "recieving payment"....Hence payment was never recieved and Corelogic grass cuts were "auto invoiced " by corelogics vendor plus website which had technical issues ( documention) when in fact Corelogic Vendor plus website "Auto invoicing" right "Auto ripping off" 
I "Big tech issue" Letter from P.Forrester Corelogic that there was another "tech error " with V-plus "Auto invoiced" "OVER PAID" me $119k... (Sent documention to MCS for proof of what I was claiming ..."Dave" @MCS response no funds Due 
I was charged back because Corelogic "Auto invoice " malfunctioned.... $119k. As I should have been it was a "tech computer error" BUT when the same website has "tech" errors and they owe me money ...OH NO PAY ..
because I didn't dispute within 60 days of receiving payment! !! Really ...read that again....I never "RECIEVED Payment " 
So there quoting the contract that doesn't pertain. ....AMAZING ... unbelievable! ! And then there's Homestar still actively hiring contractors. ..and don't pay. ..this industry is UNBELIEVABLE ....and all Florida vendors for Corelogic will tell you there "Auto grass and BATF and OA. Invoicing didn't work correctly ...how convenient...


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Just send them an invoice outside their system, as if they were in the real world*



woowned62 said:


> No, I sent this to the Sofi guy after reading an article on their website. I wanted to see if any one was in the same situation I am in. Unpaid invoices from Corelogic (grass)..over $14k
> 
> Mcs decides I'm not getting paid because I didn't dispute within the 60 days of "recieving payment"....Hence payment was never recieved and Corelogic grass cuts were "auto invoiced " by corelogics vendor plus website which had technical issues ( documention) when in fact Corelogic Vendor plus website "Auto invoicing" right "Auto ripping off"
> I "Big tech issue" Letter from P.Forrester Corelogic that there was another "tech error " with V-plus "Auto invoiced" "OVER PAID" me $119k... (Sent documention to MCS for proof of what I was claiming ..."Dave" @MCS response no funds Due
> ...


and a demand letter. That will renew your invoice date to the day you invoiced it, here in the real world, where your local courts are.


----------



## Ear26LSR (Nov 12, 2015)

Ohnojim said:


> and a demand letter. That will renew your invoice date to the day you invoiced it, here in the real world, where your local courts are.


I have sent demand letters and provided documentation on how Corelogic Vendor Plus website had "tech" issues as all there Grass cuts were "Auto invoiced" they wouldn't let you invoice for them but I'm not being paid for them because Mcs is quoting Corelogic contract which reads 
"You must dispute within 60 days of RECEIVING Payment " ...NO payment was received because there website didnt "auto invoice " 
The grass cut ...now I'm guessing on purpose it didn't auto invoice and then no payment for work completed.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Ear26LSR said:


> I have sent demand letters and provided documentation on how Corelogic Vendor Plus website had "tech" issues as all there Grass cuts were "Auto invoiced" they wouldn't let you invoice for them but I'm not being paid for them because Mcs is quoting Corelogic contract which reads
> "You must dispute within 60 days of RECEIVING Payment " ...NO payment was received because there website didnt "auto invoice "
> The grass cut ...now I'm guessing on purpose it didn't auto invoice and then no payment for work completed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


 I sincerely doubt you will get this resolved without a Complaint Filing to the Florida Atty Generals office and retaining a lawyer immediately. If you need a good Atty that would love this case (I think) I can recommend one--he just finished a huge case in Alabama and is back in State. Just shoot me an p.m.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Their rules are inter-office hogwash*



Ear26LSR said:


> I have sent demand letters and provided documentation on how Corelogic Vendor Plus website had "tech" issues as all there Grass cuts were "Auto invoiced" they wouldn't let you invoice for them but I'm not being paid for them because Mcs is quoting Corelogic contract which reads
> "You must dispute within 60 days of RECEIVING Payment " ...NO payment was received because there website didnt "auto invoice "
> The grass cut ...now I'm guessing on purpose it didn't auto invoice and then no payment for work completed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Send them an invoice certified mail, with late charge fee schedule, loss of discount, intent to seek relief etc, and whatever else is legal in your state. They make the rules at their company, you get to make the rules at yours. They can not use their circular logic, it won't hold up in court.


----------



## woowned62 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you! I agree send it to Corelogic as all the unpaid invoices are "Corelogic" nothing to do with MCS except they acquired corelogic in 2014 and Corelogic was never speedy with any disputes ..and I still.can't believe that Wells Fargo was on the email and they never even said anything 95% of those Invoices are Wells Fargo work orders. ..


----------



## woowned62 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you! PM sent


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

woowned62 said:


> Unpaid invoices from Corelogic (grass)..over $14k and over $50k in short paid invoices below is only about the invoice I was never paid for.Mcs decides I?m not getting paid because


MCS bought out Corelogic years ago so I don't understand why their name even comes up. Please advise Thanks


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Tmoreatl

6 of your 8 posts have been deleted, soon to be 7. Yet you continue to advertise on a DISCUSSION forum. What's wrong with you? :ban:


----------

